# The Swarmlord....



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

This is one bad mama jama in CC. Now the only way I see to take out the Swarmlord safely is from afar and with the biggest gun you can muster. What I would like to know is how do you try and handle him once locked in CC? I pose this question to any factions and would love to know who you think would be best to put up against the Swarmlord.


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

I play CSM, and while I haven't had the chance to play against a Swarmlord (or Nids for that matter), I would think that a Nurgle Daemon Prince with warp time would have a fairly good shot. He has WS7, S6, T6, W4, A4, 3+A SV, 5+INV and can re-roll all to hit and to wound rolls (it sounds better than it is, but still works fairly well). Bloodthirster (Greater Daemon for CSM) would fair pretty well too I would imagine (WS8, S6, T6, W4, A5, 4+INV SV). Either way, with less wounds, it would be a close one, but I think eithr of them could do it.


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh, Terminators with LC's would work too, you would just need a big unit (8 or more I would bet)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

CPT Killjoy said:


> Oh, Terminators with LC's would work too, you would just need a big unit (8 or more I would bet)


Well, the lascannons would be ranged attack. I'm more looking for CC tactics


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

CPT Killjoy said:


> I play CSM, and while I haven't had the chance to play against a Swarmlord (or Nids for that matter), I would think that a Nurgle Daemon Prince with warp time would have a fairly good shot. He has WS7, S6, T6, W4, A4, 3+A SV, 5+INV and can re-roll all to hit and to wound rolls (it sounds better than it is, but still works fairly well). Bloodthirster (Greater Daemon for CSM) would fair pretty well too I would imagine (WS8, S6, T6, W4, A5, 4+INV SV). Either way, with less wounds, it would be a close one, but I think eithr of them could do it.


I would think the Bloodthirster would have a better chance as the swarmlord inflicts instant kill regardless of toughness and makes you re-roll passed invul saves.


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

In my experience, Draigo from the GK codex beats him most of the time.


----------



## justgamin (Feb 22, 2012)

i play nids... when supported correctly the swarmlord is a whole lotta death... be afraid, be very afraid...


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

Sorry, Terminators with Lighting Claws not Lascannons, I should have specified. Also a Daemon Prince has eternal warrior and is immune to Insta-kill, so still a good match-up


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

IG - DIE FASTER SO I CAN SHOOT IT!

SMs - TH/SS termies.

CSMs - Tsons, Termies, Demon princes.

orks - anything with a PK.


----------



## CaptainQuackers (Jan 4, 2012)

I haven't met the Swarmlord yet, but I would think that Logan Grimnar with a Wolfguard terminator squad+the Arjac Rockfist upgrade should be able to kill him.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

As a necron player, I personally like the idea of a necron overlord sucking him into the tesseract labyrinth without laying a single finger on the Swarmlord. Only problem is the swarmlord would only be sucked in on a roll of 6.


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

GK terminators or Paladins with a banner = insta gib. Auto pass force weapons and the swarmlord has no Eternal Warrior. IIRC that would make Typhus instant kill it too.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

As Jellosea pointed out anyone with a forceweapon can take him out rather easily. He only has a 4+ invulnerable and no EW so will fail (and most likely isntantly die) half the time. 

Grey Knights and Mephiston from the BA Codex would be the best bet, being the most 'killy' forceweapon users.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

I'd like to point out that anyone who doesn't run him with a compliment of Tyrant Guard isn't doing him service. I'd further like to point out that he should be backed by either a Venomthrope or be LOS blocked by the new Tyrannofex/Tervigon models.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

The Swarmlord can easily be killed in combat with a horde unit. He can also easily be killed with massed fire, such as lasguns. IT sounds stupid but it is true, trust me. I know how the Swarmlord dies and lives. 

The only other option is just a force weapon, but Good luck in combat with something that has one of those. 

Another way to kill him is with the mind seeker missile things from Grey Knights... X_X RIP Swarmlord...

but if there's 3 Tyrant Guard then, well, you're fucked.



Rems said:


> Mephiston from the BA Codex would be the best bet, being the most 'killy' forceweapon users.


Unless Mephiston has Initiative 7 and EW, he is going to be eaten. Gay Knights are the only counter.

In the end, fancy marine HQ choices (except GK) will die to the swarmlord. they sure as hell are not Initiative 7,which is all that matters, unless youre Unfair loser gay Knights. 

He dies from a horde. Ork mob, crapload of daemonettes, flesh hounds with their 2+invuln :biggrin:, other tyranids, anything that is hordey. Even if the swarmlord doesn't die from the horde of attacks, he will still be in combat for a long long time. insta-killing up to 4 orks per turn is nothing special. even with the fearless rolls, thats up to 3-4 rounds of combat, and when combat ends, he probably has 1 wound left. From there, just suppress his Heal with a Psychic Hood and finish him off with a suicide unit or something.

and that is a smart idea to place mine behind the new tyrannofexes. I will do that! Muahahaha.. Maybe toss FnP on him on top of that..


----------



## sludig (Nov 28, 2011)

Mephiston is a 50/50 as it depends on who gets the charge. (my son plays BA and is a regular Mephiston user and I play nids alot and love the SL)


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

Given that the Swarm Lord isn't an independant character and is part of the squad when attached to Tyrant Guard, you can allocate the wounds to the guard. I typically run the guard with lash whips to further mess with peoples heads and laugh at everyone except GK.... dang you Grey Knights!


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

One of the most damaging things the swarmlord has it pretty much the ability to completely kill whatever it wants first before said prey gets a chance to attack back. Granted a character with EW staves off the instant death but at most whatever it's going up against (with a few rare exceptions) is gonna have 3-4 wounds. With 4 attacks that make you re-roll passed invul saves this pretty much means that statistically, the swarmlord will win out in CC most of the time. If not, having 5 wounds means it will most likely survive to round two and then kill its opponent. Keep in mind too that thanks to its toughness, there's really nothing ranged or CC that's going to instant kill it, just inflict wounds. I think Midnightkid333 has a great idea for managing the swarmlord. Throwing it in a tarpit of sacrificial units means it can't go after your more precious ones. Helllloooo scarab swarm.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

I'd like to point out that everyone also seems to be ignoring his wonderful, wonderful Pyroxism and (insert other less useful psychic power).


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lysander smashes his bug face straight off. 1v1 Lysander has destroyed him everytime.
And even Tigger from space marine codex has an extremely good chance of taking him out 1v1.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

So Lysander can take him at WS 1? Seems like it'd be rough.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

A lot fo things can take the swarmlord on. The nid codex is good but there seems to be too much fear over the Swarm Lord. People see him and go "OH NO?! WHAT DO I DO NOW?!" but these same people react the same with most of the uber characters in a codex.

Recently i have stopped taking special characters mostly because it means i can fit more boltguns in, Boltguns can sort any problem out, you just need enough of them ^^

EDIT - Yes he still can at WS1. Still gets a single re roll and after the first round of combat you are striking at the same time.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Eiven it's a WS9 against a WS1, pretty much guarantees 6 hits landed (if the Swarmlord charged) Given his strength, it would be safe to assume he'll wound pretty easily as well. I'm not sure if lysander has EW but if not then there's the fact that the swarmlord instant kills. Basically, it just seems very unlikely that Lysander would remain in tact to the second round of combat. 

As was mentioned, mass amounts of fire can brings anything down. But again, that's ranged attacks. When I played a nightbringer, mass amounts of bolter fire took him down pretty easy. Then again, mass amounts of gauss shots took out my opponent's land raider. From afar the Swarmlord really isn't a problem as his invul save goes away and any army is going to be carrying some kind of tankbusters that you can direct his way. The real issue is when you get tied up in CC with him.


----------



## broran (Feb 1, 2011)

i forget the name but the gk guy with the takeing you down with me ability can take him out even if he's with tyrant guards (the ability targets specific models)


----------



## CaptainQuackers (Jan 4, 2012)

Actually, I just had a thought. Finally, a use for Lukas the Trickster, throw him at the Swarmlord and watch you're opponent panic.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Lysander does indeed have EW. And a 3++ with 4 wounds. Hits at str10 with no saves allowed.
Hence why a lot of players would pick him in a fight with enemies such as the swarmlord.


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

So I think the answer to the questions of "How do you take out a Swarmloard in CC?" has 3 answers. There are several Independent character's and Monsterous Creatures that can take him (Lysander for SM, Nightbringer for Necrons, Nurgle Daemon Prince for CSM, Bloodthirster for Daemons, etc.). You can "swarm" the Swarmlord (Ork Boys, Kroot, scarbs, etc.). Finally, certain elites with proper wargear, and proper numbers can do it (Ork Nobs with PK's, CSM Termies with Lighting Claws, SM Termines with TH/SS, etc.). Nothing in 40k is unbeatable, and proper tactics with any army can take down just about anthing. Again though, as has already been mentioned, shooting is probably the better option.


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

broran said:


> i forget the name but the gk guy with the takeing you down with me ability can take him out even if he's with tyrant guards (the ability targets specific models)


Castalan Crow or any Brotherhood Champion can do this move. The problem is you will have to pass a psychic lest on 3d6.

Draigo is taylor made to kick the swarmlords butt. Its the same price so if you get tyrant guard then i get termies with a banner. Now I instant pass my force weapons, thanks.

Draigo has a mastercrafted force weapon that hits the swormlord at str 10! He has eternal warrior, 4 wounds and T5. If he gets the charge he strikes first.

At the start of the game you roll a 2d6 for Draigo. If you roll a 3 you get +3 attacks, if you roll a 6 every unsaved wound gives you a wound back to a maximum of 10, if you roll a 9 you get feel no pain.


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

The general build for a Swarmlord is with 2 guard. Right there is an extra 4 wounds. He has 5 himself. They will generally have lashwhips so you strike last. He can grant himself preferred enemy, has a 4+ invuln, instant kills whatever he touches, and forces rerolls on invlun saves. There is little to nothing that can stand against him IF he reaches you. Your best bet would be a full squad of 10 paladins with a banner or Draigo with some form of Paladin bodyguard. That's literally all that have ever threatened my Swarmlord. Anything with WS 4 or lower simply doesnt stand a chance as they hit him on 5s and he has enough attacks to steamroll through them, no single model can outpower him even with EW. Worse still if HE charges YOU he's most likely making you WS1. A lucky force weapon with a large gk unit is your best bet. And still then, you must pass your psychic test on 3D6. He's one tough bugger


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

JelloSea said:


> At the start of the game you roll a 2d6 for Draigo. If you roll a 3 you get +3 attacks, if you roll a 6 every unsaved wound gives you a wound back to a maximum of 10, if you roll a 9 you get feel no pain.


Wait...what?:shok:
This is a joke right?


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Captain Stillios said:


> Wait...what?:shok:
> This is a joke right?


I do believe he is confusing Draigo's weapon with a daemon weapon.

Draigo's weapon is a Nemesis force sword (without the +1 invun) and strikes at strength 10 vs Daemons \ Psykers.

Daemon weapons are random and the only people who can take them are Ordo *enter whatever it is here* Inquisitors


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

BloodAngelZeros said:


> Eiven it's a WS9 against a WS1, pretty much guarantees 6 hits landed (if the Swarmlord charged) Given his strength, it would be safe to assume he'll wound pretty easily as well. I'm not sure if lysander has EW but if not then there's the fact that the swarmlord instant kills. Basically, it just seems very unlikely that Lysander would remain in tact to the second round of combat.
> 
> As was mentioned, mass amounts of fire can brings anything down. But again, that's ranged attacks. When I played a nightbringer, mass amounts of bolter fire took him down pretty easy. Then again, mass amounts of gauss shots took out my opponent's land raider. From afar the Swarmlord really isn't a problem as his invul save goes away and any army is going to be carrying some kind of tankbusters that you can direct his way. The real issue is when you get tied up in CC with him.



Back before the C'Tan were sharded, the Nightbringer was T8. How in the world did it die to strength 4 shots? They could not wound it.

As for the Swarmlord; I'd try a unit of Wracks or Grotesques with a Flesh Gauntlet. They're poison(4+) so toughness is no issue and any unsaved wound instant kills. I'd just have to be lucky with to-hit rolls, though the Aberration(Grotesque) would have 6 attacks when charging. But let's be honest if the Swarmlord gets past all my Splinter Weapons, I'm not doing it right.


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

Captain Stillios said:


> Wait...what?:shok:
> This is a joke right?



No, he has a daemon weapon special rule that makes you roll on a chart.

Also, 1v1 Draigo > the swarmlord Eternal warrior + Force weapon + str 10 + rerolls to wound of 1.

With a squad of terminators and draigo vs the swarmlord and guard the knights still have the advantage. They get free halberds making them strike first and a cheap banner adds attacks and autopasses force weapons for the squad. Making shadow in the warp useless. The knights and Draigo will likely kill both guard and the swarmlord before they can strike back.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

JelloSea said:


> No, he has a daemon weapon special rule that makes you roll on a chart.


Kaldor Draigo
The Titansword: Nemesis Force Sword which is str 10 against psykers and daemons.

He doesn't have a daemon weapon, you may be mixing this up with the daemon blade that the Ordo Hereticus (I think) Inquisiter can have.:victory:


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

um...lash whips reduce you down to WS1 so......(or it might be I1 cant remember )


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Archon Dan said:


> But let's be honest if the Swarmlord gets past all my Splinter Weapons, I'm not doing it right.


That right there sums up the swarmlord. :laugh:

I have never run one, but I have played against them. They have a huge potential attack, but at 12 inches a turn, a very low threat range. They have never come close to making combat against me.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Paladins will kill the Swarmlord, but since the big nasty bastard becomes 50% tougher in CC you're really, really a lot better off killing him at range. Melta units (Fire Dragons, pimped out Chosen), Poisoned Weapons (Splinter Rifles, Valthex' special ability, etc.), and probably Plasma units will all do it nicely. Alternatively, if you lack these tools, Psycannons/Assault Cannons/Rending weapons with decent range should go nicely.

Midnight


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm gonna throw this out there - Ezekiel

Ld10 psychic hood, plus force weapon or mind worm = squisky tyranid mush.

Failing that a SM libby termie epistolary storm shield with MoA and quickening will do just as well.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

average 3D6 roll is 10.5 so you cant be relying on phycick powers, and nids can and will reduce LD so again even more lightly to fail, also lash whips make you WS1 so hitting will be hard


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh yeah, dammit that rule...
OK sternguard at range (DP), then hammernators CC.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

He really, really won't.



> *Assaulting*
> 
> *Swarmlord vs Librarian with Storm Shield*
> 
> ...


There isn't a function for re-rolling successful Invulnerable saves, so I just reduced it by 1. 

TL;DR: He get's ID'd by the Bonesabres.

Midnight

EDIT: Ninja'd. Anyways, Lash Whips make you I1, not WS1, or they'd be even better. Hammernators porbably are the way to go, one moment...



> *Assaulting*
> 
> *Attacker Group 1 vs Defender Group*
> 
> ...





> *Assaulting*
> 
> *Attacker Group 1 vs Defender Group*
> 
> ...


Stalemate, but the Swarmlord will stick around longer, so he'll eventually win. Also note that this is him with NO Tyrant Guard, which probably ain't going to be happening.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> average 3D6 roll is 10.5 so you cant be relying on phycick powers, and nids can and will reduce LD so again even more lightly to fail, also lash whips make you WS1 so hitting will be hard


LOL oh man, ezekiel got denied.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Goddamit, he's still shite. Write some fucking decent rules for him! :ireful2:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

It's Paroxysms make him BS/WS 1, Lash Whips make you I1 or act as Frag Grenades.

Midnight


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ah, thanks for that midnight :biggrin:


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey MidnightSun, care to run a Nurgle Daemon Prince with warp time against the Swarmlord?
WS7, S6, T6, W4, I5, A4, Inv SV5+ re-roll to-hit/to-wound, EW


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

effigy22 said:


> I do believe he is confusing Draigo's weapon with a daemon weapon.
> 
> Draigo's weapon is a Nemesis force sword (without the +1 invun) and strikes at strength 10 vs Daemons Psykers.
> 
> Daemon weapons are random and the only people who can take them are Ordo *enter whatever it is here* Inquisitors


He's actually confusing it with the fact that the sword has "Daemonbane" special property which causes any daemon or psyker to take a wound insta death if they fail a leadership test.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

As far as I understand it he has to footslog the entire game...why am i in CC again?


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Whoever said a daemon prince is full of shit. The swarmlord will rape his nurgly ass. Meph is indeed I7, and toughness 6, but no invul save, so it is tough for him. Lysander is decent, but not outstanding. the old nightbringer was good, but pricey. Abaddon is decent, if he doesnt roll a 1 he has a pretty good chance to smash the swarmlord. Draigo with the psyk out grenades + autopass banner will hand Swarmy's ass to him. Typhus is ok if he gets charged in cover. Arjac is good, throw the hammer and take a wound off swarmy, then charge, re-rolls to hit and wounding on 2s, provided he survives, but he should only fail 1 save. just shoot him and dont let him into combat, he is slow, if you have let him into combat you have done something wrong


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Swarmlord is one beasty beast.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

MidnightKid333 said:


> T
> Unless Mephiston has Initiative 7 and EW, he is going to be eaten. Gay Knights are the only counter.
> 
> In the end, fancy marine HQ choices (except GK) will die to the swarmlord. they sure as hell are not Initiative 7,which is all that matters, unless youre Unfair loser gay Knights.


Yes Mephiston does have initiative 7, (or 8 and strength 7 with furious charge ) which is why i suggested him. Note though that i also said Grey Knights.


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

Lord Azune said:


> He's actually confusing it with the fact that the sword has "Daemonbane" special property which causes any daemon or psyker to take a wound insta death if they fail a leadership test.



You are correct, I mixed daemon blade with Daemonbane. Still with out that ability he still out classes the swarmlord.

The SW has to take 1 wound per strike where Draigo can instant kill him and wounds on 2's instead of 3's. 

SL hits first, hits on 3's wounds on 3's. Drago Hits on 4's, and wounds on 2's. SL cannot instant kill, Draigo can.

Draigo can reroll wound rolls of 1.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

Jello, for that to take affect, we'd need to fail our invuln save, 4+ and our leadership 2d6 - 10. Odds are low. If he were to use his psyker powers to activate force weapon for the true instasnuff, he'd need to roll 3d6 for his leadership due to Shadow in the Warp.


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

On top of wounding on 2's against your 4++ and if we add body guards, the knights get to auto pass the force weapon test.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

If we're adding body guards, I've got my 3 tyrant guard with Lash Whips who are 2 wounds each, T6 and force you to be I1. If we're throwing in this being the first round of combat, you're getting blasted with WS 1.


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

If you pass the test. sure. we could also factor in a GK charge and you also get i1. Since a tyrant would never get to charge knights unless they were already engaged. I could just back peddle and shoot you with stormbolters.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

Go ahead, back peddle all the way off the board for all I care. Stormbolters won't do enough when you're rocking BS 1.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

with my IG i'd let the squad that was in CC die as soon as possible while moving the rest of my men as far away as possible and positioning my Vendetta's to shoot it.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

If I was in CC with guard, I'd hope that I could kill them during the guards assault phase, give me a chance to consolidate, move, and get into more combat or into vehicle assault to do as much damage as I could.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

A truly cunning tyranid player will be expecting the Swarmlord's death. Nobody places their entire faith in one model. :wink:


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

He is kinda a pimp distraction.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> A truly cunning tyranid player will be expecting the Swarmlord's death. Nobody places their entire faith in one model. :wink:


So true. A balanced list has multiple threats. In my experience, a Tyranid player who runs the Swarmlord will have at least one Tervigon as well. Ignoring either is a mistake. And don't get me started with those damn Zoanthropes skulking around.


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

Good point Serpion. As a great man once said:

"In the game of chess, you must never let your adversary see your pieces."
-Captain Zapp Brannigan


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Archon Dan said:


> Back before the C'Tan were sharded, the Nightbringer was T8. How in the world did it die to strength 4 shots? They could not wound it.


Sorry, I meant heavy bolter fire. My opponent had rolled rather well....



Serpion5 said:


> A truly cunning tyranid player will be expecting the Swarmlord's death. Nobody places their entire faith in one model. :wink:


True enough, but that should be the case for any army. Just cause you roll abaddon doesn't mean he should be what you're relying on to win. Though, regardless, it's still something the opponent is going to have to deal with.



Haskanael said:


> with my IG i'd let the squad that was in CC die as soon as possible while moving the rest of my men as far away as possible and positioning my Vendetta's to shoot it.


Haha, how very IG of you...


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

Callidus assassin would attack first and inflicts ID with out any tests.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Not sure on the stats of a Callidus, but:



> *Assaulting*
> 
> *Callidus Assassin vs Defender Group*
> 
> ...


Not going to work. Why not just take my first advice and kill him at range when he's vulnerable (3+ armour and no Invulnerable)?

Midnight


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> Not sure on the stats of a Callidus, but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, this is more to discuss the options of CC and if you have to go into CC with him. I don't think anybody would really argue that the best way to handle him would be to take him at range.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Doesn't stop it being a good way to kill the bastard...

Midnight


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 30, 2012)

How would Kharn the Betrayer handle him in CC against a Swarmlord?


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

TheLaughingMan said:


> How would Kharn the Betrayer handle him in CC against a Swarmlord?


Kharn would get his back door smashed in.
Swarmlord strikes first, higher weapon skill and causes ID. 
Kharn would would only get his 5+ Invun.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

throw one of those ridiculous characters at him. Abaddon, provided no 1 is rolled for his attacks, could take him, albeit over a couple of turns. The silly sanguinor stands a chance too, but no one would ever take him.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I run the Sanguinor every so often.

He is quite a laugh at the 1k-1.5k points level (on 4x4 boards).

But against the swarmlord, it would be a prolonged fight. Probably get quite boring after a while.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Just rolling some dice, Abaddon is not at all a sure bet - he has to get a high number of attacks over two turns, because although he can't be ID'd and is T5, the Swarmlord still eats 4++ wounds like a... a... a fat guy with a frickin' massive cake.

Midnight


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 30, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> Just rolling some dice, Abaddon is not at all a sure bet - he has to get a high number of attacks over two turns, because although he can't be ID'd and is T5, the Swarmlord still eats 4++ wounds like a... a... a fat guy with a frickin' massive cake.
> 
> Midnight


And fat people sure do love their cake. LOVE THE CAKE! Ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Scotty80 (May 26, 2011)

So many people in this thread forget that any sensible Tyranid player will have The Swarmlord protected by multiple Tyrant Guard (preferably with Lash Whips), otherwise he would get shot to pieces long before he gets into combat range. 

This means that The Swarmlord becomes a unit with the Tyrant Guard, can't be individually targeted in combat (he isn't an IC), and any model in base to base with a Tyrant Guard would be strking at I1 (from the lash whips). 

So unless there are lots at the same initiative step, any force weapon wounds and such against the T6 unit are just going to get put on a W2 Tyrant Guard. 
Any IC character in a unit is better off avoiding b-t-b with the Swarmlord and going adjacent to a Tyrant Guard, as wounds will be allocated through the Tyrant unit as normal and the character can't be struck down by The Swarmlord. 

Best bet is to use a unit to take the wounds and protect the character for as long as possible and prevent actually being in b-t-b with the Swarmlord, whilst he wounds the Swarmlord through it's unit.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Just shoot it, its easy to avoid and too nasty in combat to risk anything of worth.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Tyrant guard or not, the Swarmlord suffers from being just too slow.

Granted, in a 'true' tyranid army, he is a brick in a river. But, any clever player would avoid him/channel him into fire lanes. 

Hell, with an eldar army he is basically an excuse to take a couple of units if rangers. Small point models designed to bring down slow, high toughness units.

Not to mention, he doesn't have a huge number of attacks, so against units with high numbers, he struggles to get himself moving again in less than a couple of turns.

All in all, I would recommend all tyranid players leave him at home (or perhaps leave the whole army at home?). A winged Hive tyrant with a Venom cannon or a DAkka Tyrant will churn up more kills, not to mention at a lesser cost.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The Swarmlord isn't purely about getting kills, he's also about helping out the army with Paroxysm, big Synapse range and handing out buffs.

But hey, apples and oranges, or whatever the proverb is; still slow, still T6, still no Invulnerable, still 3+ armour.

Midnight


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Umm, I was just thinking though what about a unit of howling banshees with exarch to the swarmlord & bodyguard.....
if they charge swarmlord & bodyguard are I1 are they not?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

If they strike at I10, let them,

Str3 isn't going to get them far.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

No, the Banshees are Ld 10. If War Shout gets through the LD10, then he's WS1 IIRC. Anyways, you'll still do little damage between the WS9, T6 and Parry, so just shoot him with Pulse/Scatter Lasers or Pathfinders 'til he dies.

Midnight


----------



## Tienshinhan (Feb 5, 2012)

Mephiston could do it. He can also instant death regardless of toughness. just hope one of those rerolled hits and 2+ to wounds gets through, and that he passes his psychic test, which is not an easy task on 3D6...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

30 Boyz with choppas? Multiple squads? Led by Ghazgkhull?

Or how about your very own Swarmlord?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Tienshinhan said:


> Mephiston could do it. He can also instant death regardless of toughness. just hope one of those rerolled hits and 2+ to wounds gets through, and that he passes his psychic test, which is not an easy task on 3D6...


Swarmlord can make him WS1, and strikes at the same time IIRC, so you'll lose Mephiston at the same time.

Midnight


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Or how about your very own Swarmlord?



Swarmlord Vs. Swarmlord..... This throws my entire perception of reality into question. Clone? Robot? Or long-lost twin? Taking all bets! I also offer video poker.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I'd be curious to see what happens with a Swarmlord versus a Swarmlord. Ultimately, I think whoever is luckier will win that battle.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Of course it is, it's whoever gets in the first strike wins.

Midnight


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> Of course it is, it's whoever gets in the first strike wins.
> 
> Midnight


No, it's whoever fails the first save loses.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

No-one likes a pedant, even if they are a mod :biggrin:

Midnight


----------



## Jam123456 (Feb 9, 2012)

both times i'v been in cc with one he attacked eldrad. with fourtune on him. force weapons work well if your lucky and pass your re-roll 3+ inv test. hit on 4's i think and wound on 2's. thats almost one garunteed wound if you attack him. so if you charge thats good odds he will fail one save then force weapon is an average chance to kill him. 

I did this two game running. didn't even need any warlocks with him but it would sure as hell help. the seer council would juts churn this guy up and spit him out. and any bodyguard the swarmlord had would be long dead by the scatter lasers so they wont be there in CC. 

every army has somthing to take this guy out and hes not a real threat as he cant get to you most of the time. Is little reason to take this guy out in most game he can easily be avoided if you want. he's slow and most armies will have many more targets to look at before turning to him as hes not much of a threat in the first couple turns. hes just too far away and too slow to be of a concern most of the game.


----------



## Scotty80 (May 26, 2011)

Jam123456 said:


> both times i'v been in cc with one he attacked eldrad. with fourtune on him. force weapons work well if your lucky and pass your re-roll 3+ inv test. hit on 4's i think and wound on 2's. thats almost one garunteed wound if you attack him. so if you charge thats good odds he will fail one save then force weapon is an average chance to kill him.


Unless I'm missing something, witch blades aren't force weapons...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

No, they aren't. Massed Witchblades will probably kill the Swarmlord (talking seven or eight here), and strike simultaneously with Enhance IIRC. MCs don't like FWs, but neither do they like taking a whole bunch of saves. 5 Wounds goes awfully quickly when you're taking 10+ saves every turn.

Midnight


----------

